# What did you do to your Rogue today?



## streetforce1 (Sep 13, 2017)

I just replaced my damaged front grille. I had a crack in it that just got bigger and started to split the grille. I looked online and found a genuine OEM Nissan replacement grille from a reliable source. I saved close to $70 bucks in the process so I'm happy with my purchase and how the OE replacement looks on my ride. Here's my new grille https://www.nissanpartsprime.com/oem/nissan-623109ta1b-grill-radiator.html


----------

